# Apollo will close January 17-25



## Kelite (Jan 7, 2022)

Apollo will close January 17-25 during the move to our new digs. Place your orders early, as the last orders will be shipped Friday, January 14th!


----------



## cbrandt (Jan 7, 2022)

Congrats on the new digs Keith!


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 9, 2022)

Kelite said:


> Apollo will close January 17-25 during the move to our new digs. Place your orders early, as the last orders will be shipped Friday, January 14th!


Yay! So the new building is done and you are moving in? Congratulations on the recovery!


----------



## TimMc (Jan 9, 2022)

What become of your neighborhood arsonist?


----------



## Kelite (Feb 1, 2022)

Good morning friends, I trust all is well with you!

An update is certainly in order, as I've been offline since the move began 1/21.

The new Apollo/Blue Pony/ Avid Labs HQ is a building which has ample warehouse/manufacturing space but limited offices. Joel and Keersten purchased the facility in July and renovations began soon after. A proposed move in date was mid-November, but between supply chain issues and labor crews dodging the 'Rona, we've been chasing dates on the calendar. When all equipment was moved out of the temporary building 1/21, the new space became a holding area while office framing, drywall, and painting were still underway.

Local building inspectors will be onsite soon, and we anticipate receiving occupancy in the coming two weeks. With the record number of local commercial construction projects taking place in 2021, it's been a marathon keeping up with the renovation schedule! The proposed relaunch date has been moved to Monday, February 21st to ensure all lasers and CNC equipment are leveled, recalibrated, tested and ready to produce quality products for the entertainment industry.

It's been difficult turning away business, as we pride ourselves in providing last-minute miracles for unexpected needs. Our sales staff is anxiously awaiting filling the production schedule, and I'll do my best to communicate our progress.

As far as the two young arsonists who broke into the building and left a fire behind them, 60 days in juvenile detention was all the punishment received. They are back on the street, likely looking for their next thrill. Let's hope they had an epiphany and realized the disastrous results of their actions, changing the trajectory of their young, tarnished lives.

We can hope...


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 1, 2022)

Glad to hear things are progressing and we look forward to Apollo being in the game again soon. 

Kelite said:


> As far as the two young arsonists who broke into the building and left a fire behind them, 60 days in juvenile detention was all the punishment received. They are back on the street, likely looking for their next thrill. Let's hope they had an epiphany and realized the disastrous results of their actions, changing the trajectory of their young, tarnished lives.


Perhaps they should consider rigging as a career?


@What Rigger? @egilson1


----------



## Amiers (Feb 1, 2022)

Wow 60 days. They must of had some really good lawyers.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 1, 2022)

gafftaper said:


> Glad to hear things are progressing and we look forward to Apollo being in the game again soon.
> 
> Perhaps they should consider rigging as a career?
> 
> ...


The Flying Felons?

My thoughts as to what should have happened to these two... involves neither incarceration nor freedom.

I've a very jaundiced view of criminal youth after working a couple years as a staff counselor in a group home for teens who were 'one unhappy judge' from being in a facility where the locks kept them in, rather than keeping out strangers. Some of them will do better, eventually. Some will remain petty miscreants. Others, and youth arsonists are near the top of my list... will go on to bigger and better crimes. I worked very hard to get the 15 year old fire starter out of my group home, along with the kid that seriously needed (and got) 200mg of Thorazine in his orange breakfast beverage each day... The former was a safety threat to the other residents and staff, and the latter was a teen our program was not designed or intended to help; any kid on continuing psychotropic medication needs a medically supervised program, not a behavioral program.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 3, 2022)

Thank you for serving your community in such a capacity, TimMc. Yes, there are varying degrees of 'can help fix this', and then there is time to ask medical professionals to exercise their skills.

The two young arsonists who set fire to Apollo 12/09/2020 had broken into the building a few weeks earlier, breaking coffee cups in the breakroom and giving us excellent video close-ups of their faces. Unfortunately, the local trailer park maintenance man recognized their photographs as two miscreants who continued to find bigger deeds of vandalism as time went on. 

No idea about lawyers' skills but however it came down, they are free to terrorize again...


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 3, 2022)

gafftaper said:


> Glad to hear things are progressing and we look forward to Apollo being in the game again soon.
> 
> Perhaps they should consider rigging as a career?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelite (Feb 15, 2022)

While awaiting the inspector, a little work from the 'home office' seems in order. 
While in the kitchen getting a cup of Jasmine tea, this skullduggery was going on when I returned to my desk... And where is my pencil???


----------



## TimMc (Feb 15, 2022)

Your pencil became a kitty toy...


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## TimMc (Feb 24, 2022)

Like the Phoenix....


Welcome back to commercial viability, Keith.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 25, 2022)

Thank you, Tim.
As I sit with my laptop in a brand new office, hearing the sounds of a shop waking up after a long sleep, I'm reminded how fortunate we are to have the friends and family we do. We are finally back!


----------

